# Tankless 1937 CWC Roadmaster Supreme Y-Frame.



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 13, 2019)

Here is a fall project that got dropped off at my place in Hershey today.  A tankless 1937 Roadmaster Supreme, model: 02226.  Missing some bits, some I have, others I will need to find.  Fingers crossed there is original paint under the overpaint.  A big thanks to the gentleman from Virginia who gave me the tip-off yesterday.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 13, 2019)

Brant Nice that will keep you busy Jim


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 13, 2019)

KILLER! 
Congrats on a great score Brant!
Can’t wait to see what’s underneath...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 13, 2019)

Very cool!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 13, 2019)

I tend to like the tank-less models better. They flow so much better. Awesome project!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Suuuuwheeeet!


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 13, 2019)

Two thumbs up Brant.


----------



## stezell (Sep 13, 2019)

Very cool project Brant and Jim I don't think it'll keep him busy enough. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 13, 2019)

Congrats Brant!! Killer!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 14, 2019)

So many auspicious signs pointing to an original paint specimen under there - good show sir


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 14, 2019)

Love the RMS! Congrads.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice Congrats 
Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  Here is a picture of the bottom bracket with serial number for those who have asked.  Serial number: BO1750.

It seems from the paint history exposed here the original paint was red or possibly maroon that presents as red in this image.  Again, I am hoping the original paint can be saved on the frame and fenders.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 14, 2019)

Very, very nice. Good luck with it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 14, 2019)

*I could use that badge.*

*Jus' B.S.-ing … beautiful  design  
in that frame,  Brant !!*

*….. patric*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2019)

Just saw this post.
Nice project, Brant!
Congrats!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 14, 2019)

Outstanding Brant! 

I love your commitment to finding great bikes!!


----------

